# Ground Cumin INCI



## HerbalEarthling (Jan 27, 2015)

:?:  So I have some ground cumin that I'd like to put into a soap and I'm trying to find the INCI name for it.  It's not from black cumin seed so I know the INCI name won't be Nigella sativa (Black Cumin) Seed Oil.  The Latin name for the herb is Cuminum cyminum L, straight from McCormick's website which is the brand I'm using.  Any insight on this?  Is there a way of converting the Latin name into the INCI name?  Many thanks in advance!


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 27, 2015)

According to the following link, it looks like it's Cuminum Cyminum Seed Powder:   http://ec.europa.eu/consumers/cosmetics/cosing/index.cfm?fuseaction=search.details&id=55615&back=1


IrishLass


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Jan 27, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> According to the following link, it looks like it's Cuminum Cyminum Seed Powder:   http://ec.europa.eu/consumers/cosmetics/cosing/index.cfm?fuseaction=search.details&id=55615&back=1
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Sweet thanks! I googled like crazy and couldn't come up with anything. Thanks again!


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 27, 2015)

Just a reminder that in the U.S., INCI names are secondary to common names and should only appear after the common name in parentheses when labeling products (both cosmetic and soap if you label)


----------

